
The Sucker, the Sucker: On the octopus - benbreen
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v39/n17/amia-srinivasan/the-sucker-the-sucker
======
Emma_Goldman
I especially like that Octopus' have a large proportion of their neurons
distributed along their arms, and that their arms are semi-autonomous.

But that also suggests that the neuron-count for Octopus' is lower that the
total figure might suggest: they do not work in unison, and it takes a while
longer for the synapses to communicate with each other than if they were in a
single contiguous brain-ball.

~~~
uoaei
Does anyone's brain "work in unison"? As far as I know, it's a bunch of
subsystems all sending their signals to each other, and some higher-level
network that makes 'sense' of the torrent of information and directs the
attention to the various subsystems' outputs as needed.

------
clort
> Jean Boal, a cephalopod researcher at Millersville University in
> Pennsylvania, reported feeding octopuses in a row of tanks with thawed
> squid, not an octopus’s favourite food. Returning to the first tank, Boal
> found that the octopus in it hadn’t eaten the squid, but was instead holding
> it out in its arm; watching Boal, it slowly made its way across the tank and
> shoved the squid down the drain.

awesome creatures

I've seen octopus twice in the wild, both times while snorkelling.. the first
time, it was less than a metre from me and I turned to beckon to my companion
only a couple of metres away. When I turned back, it had vanished! The second
time, there was one near our anchor at Folegandros. We stayed for a few days
and it was usually there, near a rock which it seemed to live under Was fairly
deep (8-9m) there, and reasonably busy so perhaps it was just ignoring us up
above.

------
Pica_soO
Do young octopuses play ? How long does childhood last? Do they die after
mating?

~~~
racecar789
The article answers the third question.

~~~
drivingmenuts
Unfortunately they want my email to find out the rest.

~~~
URSpider94
It will take any well-formed address, try foo@bar.baz

